# I finally found him



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

A friend sent me this. I hope I get it right!

Mujibar goes for a job interview. The manager puts him through all the necessary testing and interviews. The he tells Mujibar there is only one more test he has to pass, and if he does successfully, then he will get the job.

Manager: Mujibar, the last test is: you must use the following three words in a sentence, yellow, pink, and green.

Mujibar thinks for a while and then,

Mujibar: I think I am ready to answer the question.

Manager: Go ahead then.

Mujibar: When the telephone goes green, green, I pink it up and say "yellow, my name is Mujibar, how may I help you?"

Manager: You have passed the test! Welcome to our team.

Mujibar is the microsoft technition that answers your calls when you have a question. Thanks Bill! I'm sure we have all talked to him at one time or another!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Guys, this isn't meant to be racial or anything like that, just the problems we all experience because of outsourcing to other countries. I do apologize is anyone is offended by this. Moderators, remove it if you feel you should.


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't apologize, it was a joke. I thought it was funny.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it was funny, no need to apologize. Keep them coming.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Funny, but true...it is sad when you can't get any help because of the language barrier. :?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I really laughed when I read it the first time and thought you my enjoy it in its irony.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I think I've personally talked to this guy!! :roll:


----------

